# Thorium-Fueled Automobile Engine Needs Refueling Once a Century



## MrFSS (Oct 31, 2013)

There are now over one billion cars traveling roads around the world directly and indirectly costing trillions of dollars in material resources, time and noxious emissions. Imagine all these cars running cleanly for 100 years on just 8 grams of fuel each.

Full Story: *LINK*


----------



## Ryan (Oct 31, 2013)

Interesting.

Didn't lantern mantles used to be treated with Thorium?


----------



## jis (Oct 31, 2013)

Suddenly you find a lot of cars being purchased in Afghanistan or Somalia


----------



## fairviewroad (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes, but the cost of refueling will probably mean most people won't keep their car past the 99-year mark.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 31, 2013)

One of the more obvious problems with using nuclear technology to combat pollution is that nuclear fuel is still mined and shipped using conventional equipment running on petrol. Even if that were not the case you're essentially just trading a global warming problem that may last up to 50 thousand years for a nuclear waste problem that could last up to 50 billion years. Not much of an improvement in my view, but maybe that's just me.


----------

